# Doh



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Didn't work this time.
Will try again....someday.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

BimmerMlis said:


> *Didn't work this time.
> Will try again....someday. *


Here Bernard, bernard, Bernard...:dunno:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Apparently a lot of my pics are too big, so after a tutoring session with my husband, I now know how to trim them down!

Here we go again!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

looks great, try to make it a little bigger, I find that around 700k makes a great size


----------

